# College football



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

Gotta Love them Ducks!!!!!! yeeehaawww knew they would beat Trojans onto the Next big Game


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Never mind those Ducks...what about my Eagles??!!!!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Minnesota and Michigan played for the "Little Brown Jug", the oldest traveling trophy in college football. In 1903 Michigan came to Minnesota to play a game and in their hurry to make the return train trip the Michigan manager left the jug behind. Michigan called the Gopher team and asked if the jug could be sent back. Minnesota coach told them if you want the jug back you'll have to play us and the winner takes the jug. The jug became a trophy for the Minnesota - Michigan games. This year's game was the 96th playing which has been continuous except for the war yeas of WWI and WWII.


Needless to say Gophers lost.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

whats only 99.89% effective against deep penetration?

The Trojans...

Go Ducks....

/Paul


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

Roll Tide!! Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

FowlDawgs said:


> Roll Tide!! Roll Tide!!!



LSU will be Rolling over the Tide this saturday...... Like a steamroller, enjoy the asswhooping.


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

Did you happen to see that Tide team that laid the Rocky Stomp on the Vols? If Bama plays like that they'll whoop LSU and it's in Tuscaloosa, Bama will win.

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

We shall see, no crying ion your beer come Saturday night. LSU by 10


----------



## Stephen Hooper (Sep 27, 2007)

How bout them Dogs!!! Georgia Beats Florida Know matter what happens from here on, that makes a great year!!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

While I don't think it'll happen, a UT/Bama rematch in the SEC conference title game would produce unprecedented attendance and TV ratings......

Just sayin'.......;-)

kg


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll be watching the Bama/LSU game and hoping Bama pulls it off, the only game for the rest of the year I care about is the Iron Bowl. If Bama beats Aubum then this year in many Bama fans' eyes will be a success. Bama beats Arkansauce, whoops the Vols, and if they beat Aubum that's 3 rivals in one year.

Bama beats LSU by 3.

Cory


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

K G said:


> While I don't think it'll happen, a UT/Bama rematch in the SEC conference title game would produce unprecedented attendance and TV ratings......
> 
> Just sayin'.......;-)
> 
> kg


I agree, it won't happen. SEC title game will be between Tennessee and LSU.

LSU will roll over the Tide by 25 points this Saturday at Bryant-Denny Stadium. How in the heck did I schedule Cajun Riviera's trial this weekend!

What a great Saturday of college football this past weekend, I watched four games! Even Ms State won, beating a tough Kentucky team that had just beaten LSU(in triple overtime) and Florida. Only wish Va Tech could have beaten Boston College Thursday night. The Hokies gave that one away.

College Football rules!


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

Did any of you guys see this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsPm5M7nr4k

Larry


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

LSU is coming off a well needed break... There is no doubt it will be a good game, but LSU will make Saban and his boys cry like TEBOW did...


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

I saw that on ESPN.com the other day Laranie, now that has to be one of the all time great endings in sports much less college football.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

FowlDawgs said:


> Bama beats LSU by 3.



You SEC fans had better hope Bama doesn't beat LSU or the SEC might very well be shut out of the NC game....even I wouldn't like to see that as I think LSU should be in that one.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Da Bayou Bengals will get wet when the TIDE ROLLS


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Did I mention that I hate the way the BSC ranks teams?

Ohio State is Ranked #1 and they have yet to play a top 20 team!
Boston College is ranked #2 and they've beaten #15 Ga. tech and #8 Va Tech.
LSU is ranked #3 and they've beaten #9 at the time Va. Tech by 41 points, #12 S Carolina by 12 points, #9 Florida by 4 points, #17 Auburn by 6 points and lose in triple-overtime to what was #17 ranked Kentucky!

When LSU knocks off Bama this weekend, 4pm CST Kickoff (Ed, can we finish the AM landblind by 4pm Saturday?), then I think it will be LSU vs Oregon for the NC. Boston College and Ohio State should lose a game before the end of the season. The Ducks QB is my choice for the Heisman and thier uniforms are the coolest.

Iron Bowl this year will go to Auburn, Bama ain't there yet.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Mr Booty said:


> Did I mention that I hate the way the BSC ranks team.


I'm all for a playoff and have been for years.



> The Ducks QB is my choice for the Heisman and THEIR UNIFORMS ARE THE COOLEST.


Oooh....you're a sick..SICK..bas...err...man.


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

dback said:


> You SEC fans had better hope Bama doesn't beat LSU or the SEC might very well be shut out of the NC game....even I wouldn't like to see that as I think LSU should be in that one.


That will not happen. I'm guessing LSU will whoop Alabama just like they have done to everyone but Ky. 

SC v LSU or Fla v LSU for SEC championships regards


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Everyone seems to be discounting the SEC east leader Georgia bulldogs from making the championship game, my take is Georgia vs LSU.


----------



## DR.DUCK (Jul 6, 2004)

I've been awaiting this date for a long time now.My LSU Tigers are going to beat 2 'BUMS' in one game...Saben and Opie Applesauce. GEAUX TIGERS ! !


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> LSU will roll over the Tide by 25 points


Think you mean *should* roll over the Tide, Franco, what with 20 starters from Saban's plucking on the Bayou.

Instead you'll see some wide-open offense get unveiled in T-town, and ain't going to be triggered by Peridoux or Lou or Schmoo but calls from the new Major in the Crimson corps. Tide by 10.

MG


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

dback said:


> I'm all for a playoff and have been for years.



AMEN TO THAT!!! How cool would a 16 or 32 team playoff be? You think that March is madness? The December Brawl (or what ever it would get called) would be out of this world and would give some good teams a fighting chance to win a NC.  Look at Boise State Last year or University of Utah a couple of years ago, or alass Boston College this year. True they have not "Played anyone" and they are from a weaker conference, but now there is no arguing. Just manning up on the line and showing the world what they got. 

I still say LSU by 10 this week, the USS Alabama is sinking.... Abandon Ship!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Think you mean *should* roll over the Tide, Franco, what with 20 starters from Saban's plucking on the Bayou.
> 
> Instead you'll see some wide-open offense get unveiled in T-town, and ain't going to be triggered by Peridoux or Lou or Schmoo but calls from the new Major in the Crimson corps. Tide by 10.
> 
> MG


The Tide has two things going for them this week; First, is that it is a daytime game. Second, is that Perilloux and three others won't be dressing out for the game. 

However, LSU is well rested and their Defense is hungry for blood! Who's going to block Glen Dorsey? JR What's His Name is going to run free in the Tiger's secondary like he did with the Vols. 

Maybe not by 25 points but certainly 20-24 points! The Vegas spread is LSU by 7.5 points. Locally, it is 15.5 points. Folks are flying to Vegas to get down on this one.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Well....personally I can't see the intrigue with a bunch of 'Crawfish Suckin' (so-called) football teams. Especially when my Devils (led by that ole 'Reprobate') has too play in Oregon's Autzen (High School) Stadium) in front of 1500 'Birkenstock wearing, dope-smokers who thought they were going to a poetry reading and wound up at a football game by mistake' and face Oregon (donning those baby $hit green uniforms). We might as well just chalk up the 'L' and not even the go since no one off of Mill Av thinks we have a chance anyway.....Ah....what the hell....just for kicks and giggles lets play it anyway.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

dback said:


> Well....personally I can't see the intrigue with a bunch of 'Crawfish Suckin' (so-called) football teams. Especially when my Devils (led by that ole 'Reprobate') has too play in Oregon's Autzen (High School) Stadium) in front of 1500 'Birkenstock wearing, dope-smokers who thought they were going to a poetry reading and wound up at a football game by mistake' and face Oregon (donning those baby $hit green uniforms). We might as well just chalk up the 'L' and not even the go since no one off of Mill Av thinks we have a chance anyway.....Ah....what the hell....just for kicks and giggles lets play it anyway.


Ya, you should come on up and watch it with me. It will be fun watching you cuss your own team....

/paul


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ya, you should come on up and watch it with me. It will be fun watching you cuss your own team....
> 
> /paul


hehehehehehe.....couldn't stomach watching those 'pee-green' uni's up that close.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

That's what I like about these football threads, one can talk trash all day long any nobody gets their feelings hurt!

Those Oregon uniforms are groovey, I mean real PSYCHEDELIC !


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Mr Booty said:


> Those Oregon uniforms are groovey, I mean real PSYCHEDELIC !



Yep.....guess that's another way to describe em


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't find the logic in a 16-32 team playoff, but I can see a extra game(s) is there is more than one or two undefeated teams in the top 5. But, I don't think the bowl people would be willing to have a playoff.

LSU hasn't been very good away from Kitty Stadium. The Tide are goin to win by 10. No matter what I think it's goin to be a good game. But, I thought the game with the Vols was goin to be close and well Bama laid the Rocky Stomp on them.


ROLL TIDE!!!! 

Cory


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Well.....good luck to everybody (except Oregon of course)  ...here's to great games and no injuries.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

*ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

Roll Tide!!! Roll Tide!!! Roll Tide!!!! Roll Tide!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

That's okay guys.....

*There's always next year* regards,

kg


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Go Ducks....

/Paul


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeee Haaawwwwww sundevils are down, OH I am a happy camper


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Lsu||||||!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|||


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

*(4) Arizona State 23, (5) Oregon 35*



Go ducks....

/Paul


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, LSU won but it wasn't pretty. But then the Tide couldn't put it together either.


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

How 'bout them 'Noles?


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Oooooh man Paul...am I ever in pain  I hope you guys win out and get a shot at the NC game although that is not a given with one loss. No one has slowed down your offense yet this year and we sure didn't come up with the solution. Good luck the rest of the year and I hope Dixon wasn't hurt too bad.

LSU didn't look all that good either but they did pull it out....sure Bama had something to do with that.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

dback said:


> Oooooh man Paul...am I ever in pain  I hope you guys win out and get a shot at the NC game although that is not a given with one loss. No one has slowed down your offense yet this year and we sure didn't come up with the solution. Good luck the rest of the year and I hope Dixon wasn't hurt too bad.
> 
> LSU didn't look all that good either but they did pull it out....sure Bama had something to do with that.


oh ya, its always scary to see your QB rolling on the turf....worst we can do at this point is the Rose Bowl, look out New Orleans...

/Paul


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Alabama put up a galliant fight but, in the end it was the better team and the better coach that won. Bama could have folded in the first half when they were down 17 to 3 but I give then credit for fighting back and making the game interesting. In the SEC this year, everybody gets up for LSU when they have to play them, it's the price the Tigers pay for being who they are. 

Great teams find a way to win and when the Tiger Defense had to, they did!

Is there any doubt that LSU and Oregon are the best two teams in College Football? I think it is embarassing forthe BCS to have Ohio State and Boston College ranked #1 and #2.

LSU still has to play Arkansas and the SEC title game but with Florida and Auburn behind them, things look good.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> better coach that won. .


?? Not so sure about that.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

You'll have to forgive Franco his trangressions, he's already spiking the cafe duMonde this mornin'. "Better coach" with his earth-to-Les Miles crazed and glazed eyes halftime interview about "playing with poise" with 15 penalty flags already thrown against the Tigers? Better coach with that Atlanta Rhythm Section shuffle of his offensive line on 4th-and-.2 millimeters that drew the 16th penalty and gave away the lead? Better coach with 65 blitzes against a depleted offensive line? Maybe. And he sure coached that hammer on Bama's last pass attempt. But the real deal for Les Miles is he's the natural successor to another old Michigan lineman, Gerald Ford. Misstepping his way to the top...or back to Ann Arbor, eh, Franco?

MG


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Remind me again.....who won the game?

;-)

kg


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Is there any doubt that LSU and Oregon are the best two teams in College Football? I think it is embarassing forthe BCS to have Ohio State and Boston College ranked #1 and #2.


Kansas is better than Ohio State, Boston College, LSU and Oregon this year. They are now a Football school with a decent basketball program.

Mangino is the biggest coach in the NCAA right now. He is bigger than Miles, and if he wants that Michigan job that Miles wants, he would probably be picked over Miles.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I sort of liked the Texas-OSU game!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

All of you except LSU fans needs to put a lots more BRAN in your diet! because, well ,you know ! I'M 4 LSU


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

K G said:


> Remind me again.....who won the game?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> kg


The better team, by (infinitesimally) far.

Getting rockier-when-you're-no-longer-at-the-top regards (emphasized, say, by a low Tide thumping UT by four TDs),

MG


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Check this out, cracker.....

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=17661

Barking up the wrong tree regards,

kg


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

dixiedog said:


> That will not happen. I'm guessing LSU will whoop Alabama just like they have done to everyone but Ky.
> 
> SC v LSU or Fla v LSU for SEC championships regards


Please let me humbly retract that SC v. LSU statement.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Terry Britton said:


> Kansas is better than Ohio State, Boston College, LSU and Oregon this year. They are now a Football school with a decent basketball program.
> 
> Mangino is the biggest coach in the NCAA right now. He is bigger than Miles, and if he wants that Michigan job that Miles wants, he would probably be picked over Miles.


Tap the brakes there Terry.....KU has only beat one team that has more than 5 wins and that is the lowly Ags. And I thought my Buckeyes had a soft schedule.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

The ranked SEC teams have had fairly soft non conference schedules. I think the only real quality win was LSU over Va Tech. My Bearcats aren't even in the top 25 with a 7-2 record when they just beat South Florida who beat Auburn. WTF? At least we have our chances with UConn (who woulda thunk) and West by-God Virginia. 

It is such a shame that there isn't a playoff this year because unless Ohio St (Columbus campus) stumbles, they will get to play for the national championship and there are so many other good schools with one loss.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

if i compare a team with a soft non-conference schedule to a team with a soft entire year, I'm gonna pick the former every time, just sayin.


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

There is no way that Mangino is a bigger name coach than Les Miles. To say that the Michigan job would Mangino over Miles is ludacris. And to say KU is the best team in America is ludacris also. KU has played who?? LSU didn't beat Bama, Bama beat themselves, with the turnovers and chances that Bama gave them to win the game. And since some of y'all think Bama's wins aren't that grand then LSU shouldn't be rewarded for barely winning yesterday. And finally I have always thought BC was overrated again they play nobody. The #1 team in the land should be Oregon, but who in the heck wants to watch a national title game between OSU and Oregon? That would be aweful.


Cory


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FowlDawgs said:


> There is no way that Mangino is a bigger name coach than Les Miles.


He's not a "bigger name", he's just bigger, at least twice as big as Les Miles, he is one 

BIG DUDE 
;-) ;-)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

FowlDawgs said:


> There is no way that Mangino is a bigger name coach than Les Miles. To say that the Michigan job would Mangino over Miles is ludacris. And to say KU is the best team in America is ludacris also. KU has played who?? LSU didn't beat Bama, Bama beat themselves, with the turnovers and chances that Bama gave them to win the game. And since some of y'all think Bama's wins aren't that grand then LSU shouldn't be rewarded for barely winning yesterday. And finally I have always thought BC was overrated again they play nobody. The #1 team in the land should be Oregon, but who in the heck wants to watch a national title game between OSU and Oregon? That would be aweful.
> 
> 
> Cory


Cory I would humbly raise my hand in favor of that game...

/Paul


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ed, I think you are correct in that Les Miles would be more inclined to accept an NFL Headcoaching job before he would return to Michigan. In his Saturday night post-game comments, one reporter asked him about his interest in the possible opening at Michigan. He didn't want to comment but did say that he was very happy in Baton Rouge and that the program and support he receives there is all that he could ask for. He also complimented LSU AD Skip Bertman.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Booty,

With regard to Miles going to the NFL. What people forget is that the NFL is a meat grinder on coaches. Big city, huge hours, not half the control that you have at the college level (players or press). You are also forgetting the importance of keeping the wife happy. Miles is from Michigan. So is Mrs Miles. You can't discount the importance of those late night talks around the kitchen table. "Wouldn't be nice to be back home? We could see so and so again? We could get a cabin on lake whatever." 

Keeping the wife happy may be the swaying factor. Now, I hate Michigan and I hope Carr stays forever. It gives the Badgers a shot anyway. 

In my opinion, a top college coach has the world by the short and curlys. It is a fools choice to go to the NFL. Ask Spurrier and Saban and Carol.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Yes but, how does the wife pass up on hubby making 4-6 million a year? Most wives that I know of would be telling thier husband to take the job or else! 

He may surprise everyone and STAY!


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

Coach Miles has stated on several occasions that he has no want to go to the NFL. And after watching Carrol, Spurrier, and Saban not have any success at that level I don't believe he'll make that jump, but I do however think that if the Michigan job opens up at the end of the year he'll be moving from Baton Rouge to Ann Arbor.


Cory


----------



## DR.DUCK (Jul 6, 2004)

Roll Tide?!....maybe around the hole and down the bowl....cause that's what happened!!Hey Opie Applesauce, how 'bout THEM APPLES! ...you bum! On another note,I hope ALL the top 10 teams wind-up with one(1) loss each THEN what are the a**holes of the B.ull C.RAP S.eries going to do?Maybe then we can have a playoff in football like we do in every other major college sport! GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

People, lets not spin off on minutia......focus people....all together now...


GO DUCKS!!!!

/Paul


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FowlDawgs said:


> Coach Miles has stated on several occasions that he has no want to go to the NFL. And after watching Carrol, Spurrier, and Saban not have any success at that level


Beware of those who say there is something they do not want, often that means exactly the opposite 

Maybe he's a glass half full kind of guy and rather than view the non-success of those coaches he views the success of Jimmy Johnson who is now comfortably retired and enjoying life. Every successful person in any profession thinks that he can do what others could not, indeed that becomes the challenge.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

What a great weekend it was for College Football! Oregon won and I for one am glad for it, I am so sick of the USC ribbed for her pleasure Trojans. Oregon is a very welcome change.

I am pulling for every team that plays Ohio State, they need a loss. I never thought I would say this, but I will be pulling for Michigan! Kansas is a feel good story and has looked good this year. Including laying the SMACK DOWN on Nebraska this weekend. (By the way since RTF seems to be the hiring committee for the Michigan Job, I will throw Bill Callahan's name in the pot. I believe he will be looking for a job here soon.)

LSU did pull it off, the better team found a way to win. It was ugly and from mid way through the 2nd quarter to the half way point of the fourth they did everything in the world to hang themselves. Not exactly sure how they pulled it off, but they did. 

Nick Saban and Urban Meyer are going to have some very solid teams in the next 2-3 years. All the more reason to dump the BCS and open a Playoff system. That will never happen, therefore I feel every conference either needs a Title game, or all conferences eliminates the conference game. The current system now is just not fair to anyone really. Small schools & Conferences get screwed, (because they won't draw fans i.e spend money to line the BCS pockets) Other conferences have a title game (mandatory to win to get to a BCS Bowl game) while still some big conferences do not have a title game they just get the nod from the BCS committee. Not exactly a great way to find the National Champion.

Fix it and light a fire under College Football, Playoff system would be unbelieveable!!!
Just picture this ..... Final Four 2007 Oregon @ Ohio, Kansas @ LSU 
National Championship (Sugar Bowl) Oregon v Kansas Who'd a thought of that match up 4 months ago? THat is what the Playoffs would bring, intrigue, Drama, intrest and a level playing field for teams that would not stand a chance any other way.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Beware of those who say there is something they do not want, often that means exactly the opposite
> 
> Maybe he's a glass half full kind of guy and rather than view the non-success of those coaches he views the success of Jimmy Johnson who is now comfortably retired and enjoying life. Every successful person in any profession thinks that he can do what others could not, indeed that becomes the challenge.


Or here's a thought: maybe Jerry Jones can hire him for Arkansas--gotta be a way of keeping Miles in the SEC for a few more years so the roadkill can come home to roost. Tubby's probably en route to College Station which spins off one of the 3-4 best coaches in the conference. Spurrier, Saban, Richt, even Urban Renewal, will be feasting on Miles once he actually has to coach beyond naming a Saban-secured starting lineup. Rich Brooks (!) already got his number.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Tubby's probably en route to College Station


I continue to hear that rumor but nothing about it seems logical to me. His only tie to TAMU is that he was an assistant there under R. C.

He's an Arkansas State boy with a great job at Auburn, why on earth (other than $$$$$) would he leave Auburn for College Station


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Lessee, besides Beebs Stallings acting as the de facto regent making the call for a new coach (beyond dumping the old one, Fraudchione), and beyond Tubby having been forcibly but abortively given a golden parachute at Auburn after two seasons (with Bobby Petrino coming in for him, before this shenanigan cost Auburn's president and AD their jobs), why would Tubby want to jump but for the coin? Just maybe he too, with a .850 winning percentage and dynamite road and ranked opposition record in eight years *but just one conference championship and one or two BCS games* over that great stretch, knows that coaching in today's SEC is a suicide run. And nothing but. That's why the door won't be hitting Miles in the moulin cheeks on the way out to Ann Arbor.


MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> before this shenanigan cost Auburn's president and AD their jobs), why would Tubby want to jump but for the coin?


That shenanigan was orchestrated by a member of the Board of Trustees, a very wealth real estate guy from Montgomery whose tenure on the Board will soon end. 

For TAMU's sake I hope he does jump ship, but he has built a very stong and loyal follwing at Auburn which he would lack at TAMU. The engine that drives that ship is a small group of rich guys from Houston who couldn't wait to get rid of R.C. his winning percentage and success notwithstanding.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Lauder's not a real estate man, he's a banker and he'll be quitting the board only after the last three or four buildings on campus not already named for him do get his imprimatur. Tubby's following at Auburn is only skin deep, he's probably earned more admiration from 'Bama fans (disguised as contempt) for his "one for the thumb" treatment in winning five in a row. He's the best coach Auburn's ever had and his teams are eternally prepared for big games and play the socks off and usually outlast any ranked opponent. The middlin' games are the ones that get him in trouble...and that's what fosters doubt among the faithful. I personally like him if only because he despises the easily despicable Jackie Sherrill, 'Bama alum that he is notwithstanding. And that would be a beautiful coda of having Tubby turn A&M into a winner on the national stage, not just winning the occasional Cotton Bowl and basking in being the alma mater of Easy Edd Hargett.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Lauder's not a real estate man, he's a banker
> MG


OK, he's a banker and there are many who wish for him to depart per his expiring term on the Board of Trustees

Turbeville gets my vote for TAMU, but I have some ties to Auburn as well so I would have some misgivings about his departure.

Gig 'Em/War Eagle



best rumor around here is Franchione to SMU after his dismissal :shock:


----------



## DR.DUCK (Jul 6, 2004)

Dream on folks that think the only reason Miles has been sucessful at LSU is because of 'Saban's left over talent....they sure have not looked at the FACTS of who Miles recruited the past couple of years! ((top 2,and 3 in the nation) BTW we got 19 more committed(all top of the blue chip charts) again for 08.Fla.and Ga. Bama aint the only ones that are going to have great teams again next season. GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Like the coonhound folks say the BULL S**T stops when the tailgate drops. Before you war eagle folks cannonize Tommy T lets see who comes out on top at the most important game of the year, the IRON BOWL!

*ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Auburn folk *who*? That's what I like about you, Bob, your unadulterated allegiance to the cause. But you still didn't get back to me about helping land the Tide's top recruit for 2013, a quarterback prospect named Sills whose surname and pedigree include a certain A. Nelson atop it. See any resemblance? http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/arash_markazi/09/28/on.scene/index.html

MG


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

He does look like Granpop! How soon can Saban get to Wilmington and sign this guy?


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

I Love anyone who beats the Trojans. The Trojans are the original and true imposters. Always have been always will be.

One of the best games I have watched was Texas beating USC when they touted all this Heisman tallent. Where was all that incredible Heisman Tallent when Vince Young and the boys literally willed Texas to a win. True imposters, as usual, and it goes to show you that the Heisman is just politics. Very rarely do they hit the nail on the head and award to the true deserving winner.

Does anyone remember Peyton manning being beat out by a defensive lineman from Michigan??? I don't even remember who it was but I'll bet more than a few folks remember Peyton Manning and the contribution he has and does make to college and pro football.

Oh well my 2 cents worth.


GO DUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Buster Brown said:


> I Love anyone who beats the Trojans. The Trojans are the original and true imposters. Always have been always will be.



Kinda odd you'd say that since they are 18-10 all time against the SEC (this boards favorite conference) with Bama being the ONLY SEC team to have a winning record over them and that's without ever facing the three conference power houses Vandy, Miss and Miss St. Don't get me wrong...U$C is our archrival and I'm no fan, but to call them the 'original and true imposters'?????? You might'a had me if you told me you had a 4 month old AFC in your back yard but I'm not buying the SC jab.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

> Kinda odd you'd say that since they are 18-10 all time against the SEC (this boards favorite conference) with Bama being the ONLY SEC team to have a winning record over them...


Not so fast my friend...the Mighty Florida Gators have a winning record vs. USC.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Hew said:


> Not so fast my friend...the Mighty Florida Gators have a winning record vs. USC.


Damn-it HEW.....I was just about to correct that and you beat me to it  .... that's correct....the Gators are 1-0 against U$C but they are still 18-10 all time.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

Not to split hair (always said right before somebody does just that ;-)) but UF is 1-0-1 vs USC, and USC is 17-10-1 vs. the SEC (per their media guide). 

I don't get the whole "imposter" thing. USC has been a legit powerhouse since the early days of college football. Maybe he was talking about the University of South Carolina.  Buster was right about Peyton getting hosed out of a Heisman by the ESPN/ABC/Disney cabal, though. Charles Woodson.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

I didn't count any ties....figured that was a wash. According to 'Stassen' it is 18-10-1 but the first game was in 1926 and I wasn't around then, so I really can't vouch for their accuracy. Then too....I could have someone in here I'm not supposed to have. Either way they have been a solid program for a long time, recruits itself and Petey Boy does a good job. They have been bitten pretty badly by the injury bug this year and unfortunatly for ASU....most of those guys are getting healthy just in time for our 'Turkey Day' square off. Got them at home though so it should be fun, hope we do better than we did against Oregon (now there's a club that's clicking on all cylinders right now)


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Hew said:


> Not to split hair (always said right before somebody does just that ;-)) but UF is 1-0-1 vs USC, and USC is 17-10-1 vs. the SEC (per their media guide).
> 
> I don't get the whole "imposter" thing. USC has been a legit powerhouse since the early days of college football. Maybe he was talking about the University of South Carolina.  Buster was right about Peyton getting hosed out of a Heisman by the ESPN/ABC/Disney cabal, though. Charles Woodson.


We'll see about that this weekend when Mr. Spurrier brings the Gators to his new home.

Imposter USC may even be more riled up after a whipping by Ark last weekend.


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok Hew and dback. I knew I'd get some hackles up. That's fine that's what I did it for.

No I don't like USC and they like NOtre Dam could field a group of 12 year old cheerleaders and the press would rank them in the top Ten and at least one of them would somehow be a heisman hopeful...Politics...Oh well... 

..and they play in a whimpy conference anyway.

Just kidding. I take it all back except for the part about heismans...that I really do believe.

Is this forum about dog training or college football....


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Subject: Lesticles "The Hat" Miles
> 
> I like this guy no idea who wrote this....
> 
> 
> Bitter much? Sounds like the SEC fans can't figure out why they can't
> beat the Les the Moron, huh? 
> 
> Miles has the second best record in college football since 2005 (the
> year he started at LSU). Miles has a winning record against Meyer (hell,
> made him cry), Spurrier, Tubby, Saban, and Beamer -- yet Miles is a
> complete idiot who can't keep his hat on straight. 
> 
> Before Miles, no LSU coach has ever beaten Auburn, Bama, and Florida in
> the same season (with an excellent chance to add Tenn or UGA to the
> list). Not even Saban. 
> 
> LSU had only one scholarship QB on its roster against 'Bama because of
> suspending Ryan P for a fight w/ bouncers. Miles did the right thing and
> told his future star player to stay home. 
> 
> Can't say the same for Urban Legend Creyer Meyer, who has faced a
> discipline issue the week before the past 2 games against LSU. What did
> Meyer do? He didn't sit out safety Joiner in 2007, who had been arrested
> for breaking into the impound lot. In 2006, he didn't sit out his stud
> DT, who tested positive again for pot just before the game. You tell me
> which coach has more character. Guess Miles is just a moron. 
> 
> As for the Gumps' comments about Miles being out coached, well, that's
> one way to look at it. The other is the Saban couldn't coach his top 20
> team to a win despite LSU's going on the road and giving up three
> turnovers, a punt return allowed for a TD, and 130 yards in penalties.
> Saban had the better QB, the most productive WR in the SEC, and Alabama
> got SIX first downs thanks to penalties on LSU. Despite all that, Bama
> couldn't get the victory in its own back yard. LSU brought its "D-minus"
> game, gave Bama every chance, and yet Saban couldn't coach his team to a
> victory. So who's the better coach? 
> 
> When the game was on the line, the Defensive Genius went into prevent D,
> and gave up the win. When the game was on the line, the Moron Mad Hatter
> attacked Sarah Jessica Parker with blitzes, ultimately causing a sack
> and a fumble. Who won that coaching battle? 
> 
> Saban's team gave up 2 TDs in the final 3 minutes. Miles scored 40+
> points on the Defensive Guru in his own house! 
> 
> Bama paid about $333,333 to Saban for this coaching performance. You
> think they got their money's worth? 
> 
> As to references about the players Saban left at LSU for Miles, well
> Saban was 25-10 in his last 35 games at LSU. Miles is 30-5 thru the same
> number of games (against a harder schedule, not to mention Katrina). I
> guess Miles is coaching "Saban's recruits" better than Saban coached
> "Saban's recruits". Wonder if LSU can work out a deal to get Saban to
> recruit and Les to coach 'em. 
> 
> The whole "Saban's recruits" is just silly. You think Doucet or Dorsey
> would have gone to any school other than LSU? Saban gets credit for
> bringing in only a couple of those kids - - Jackson and Highsmith.
> Basically, the rest of "Saban's recruits" are LA kids that grew up in
> the shadow of Tiger Stadium. That's like high fiving yourself for having
> sex w/ your wife. You're suppose to get those kids. 
> 
> I won't even go into how stupid it is that the whole premise of the
> argument is that all you have to do is recruit the kids, and that
> practice and game day coaching has no part in winning. Texas and USC
> have as much, if not more talent than LSU, but where are they right now?
> Are they in the top 5? Have they beaten 6 ranked teams this year (LSU
> has)? No on all accounts. Hmmmmmmmm. 
> 
> Remind me again whose player Meyer won w/ last year? Were those Meyer's
> or Zook's recruits? How is Meyer doing this year w/ a few less Zook
> recruits? Congrats on UF finally getting bowl eligible. Enjoy the Music
> City Bowl.
>


----------



## DR.DUCK (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks rboudet, well put,but speaking of morons don't expect that you made much progress with this bias bunch! College,PLAYOFF,PLAYOFF,some folks can't handle the 'truth'.Big difference between SMACK and the FACTS! GEAUX TIGERS!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rboudet said:


> Subject: Lesticles "The Hat" Miles
> >
> > I like this guy no idea who wrote this....
> >
> ...


Great post Bobby!

But, you have to understand, the Bama folks want us to feel bad about them getting Nick Satin as their coach. Like most down here have been saying for the last three years, "Nick Satin who"?

As the Tiger faithful well know, we have the better coach now so, that you Nick!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

DR.DUCK said:


> Thanks rboudet, well put,but speaking of morons don't expect that you made much progress with this bias bunch! College,PLAYOFF,PLAYOFF,some folks can't handle the 'truth'.Big difference between SMACK and the FACTS! GEAUX TIGERS!!


I didn't write it. It was sent to me.

Dude, you need to settle down a little. It's like politics and religion, you can't change someones opinion or faith.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Nice post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

> Like most down here have been saying for the last three years, "Nick Satin who"?


LOL. Who you trying to kid? LSU fans have a bizarre and unhealthy obsession/hatred with all things Nick Saban. And I have never understood why. You'd think LSU fan would be grateful that Saban turned that program from SEC bottom feeder to SEC/NCAA champion and built something that's self-sustaining. Instead LSU fan whines about Saban leaving for greener pastures and pretend like they'd never leave Pep Boys to go work at AutoZone if offered $5 more per hour. Ya'll oughta be kissin' his arse; not acting like a jilted lover-turned knife wielding stalker.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Now, Hew, the Creosotekitties are dead certain Nick's going to turn into the second Paul "The Pumpkin" Dietzel after bailing on them and they can show him the love when he makes a prodigal return as a prodigious loser. You remember Paul the Pumpkin, surely--coached the Creosotekitties (Chinese Bandits as they were fondly known back then) to their one and only national championship till wily St. Nick's visitation to Baton Rouge nearly 50 years later. Why, LSU was such a destination for a football coach, Dietzel left for *Army*.

MG


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Hew said:


> LOL. Who you trying to kid? LSU fans have a bizarre and unhealthy obsession/hatred with all things Nick Saban. And I have never understood why. You'd think LSU fan would be grateful that Saban turned that program from SEC bottom feeder to SEC/NCAA champion and built something that's self-sustaining. Instead LSU fan whines about Saban leaving for greener pastures and pretend like they'd never leave Pep Boys to go work at AutoZone if offered $5 more per hour. Ya'll oughta be kissin' his arse; not acting like a jilted lover-turned knife wielding stalker.


Your assessment is off.

No doubt we hated to see him go to the Dolphins. What we discovered after he left was the guy we got to replace him was better. Then, Satin dumps the Dolphins who were in horrible condition and accepts a job with an SEC foe. Were we suppose to like the guy for doing so? Plus, you give too much credit to Saban and not enough to LSU AD Skip Bertman. Skip has turned all of LSU's athletic programs around(except for Baseball), not just football.
It is Mr Bertman that has created the "winning" at LSU.


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

As an LSU fan, I can honestly say I could care less where Nick Saban is coaching. He is a great coach and did great things for the LSU program. I hated to see him leave. The way he dealt with the last few years of his coaching career leaves a little to be desired in terms of integrity, but I cant do anything about that. The coach at LSU is now Les Miles and he is doing a great job! Is he the best? Who knows? Was Saban? Who knows? Does it matter? NO!!! The Tigers have been at the top of the rankings all season and thats all that matters. Whether its Saban or Miles' recruits, who cares. I dont really understand the obsession with Saban and what he is doing or not doing. He no longer is affiliated with LSU so in all honesty it really doesnt matter to me at all.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Les Miles is a loser.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

MRGD said:


> Les Miles is a loser.


Could you provide us with a link to that useful info??? ;-)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> -coached the Creosotekitties (Chinese Bandits as they were fondly known back then)


That was in day of one platoon football when guys played both offense and defense. LSU had 3 teams that played alot, the "Go Team" was the offensive spealists, the "White Team" was the balanced 11, and the "Chinese Bandits" were the defensive specialists. When substitutions were made it would be all eleven players. 

I for one miss one platoon football, now we have "specialists" for everything


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

mr booty as much as i dislike lsu, i totally agree
they are winners and will be as long as he's the ad


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

And the Mississippi State Bulldogs stem the Crimson Tide of Alabama.....how 'bout *them* 'Dogs!  

Kippy Kemp is one happy puppy right now!

And Zook's Illini zap the BUCKEYES! Unranked takes down #1!!!!!!!!!!

Ya gotta *love* this sport!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

K G said:


> And the Mississippi State Bulldogs stem the Crimson Tide of Alabama.....


so since Ms State beat BOTH Auburn and Alabama does that mean they won the Iron Bowl


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

NOPE gotta play in it to win it


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Look at it this way, Bob....at least Auburn and Alabama still have _something_ to look forward to........

kg


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

In my book, the Iron Bowl is like Army vs Navy, no matter how bad the rest of the season was a victory there means a successful season.

It could be worse, at least I don't root for the Fightin Irish


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> so since Ms State beat BOTH Auburn and Alabama does that mean they won the Iron Bowl


Not only do they win the Iron Bowl, I think both Bama and Auburn should foot the bill for the Ms State team to have one grand night at the Foundry (fancy new men's club in downtown B'ham) and buy all the drinks they can handle!

Are my eyes failing me are did I read on the small scroll on the tube that both Big 10 Powerhouses lost today, Ohio State and Michigan...woo whoooo!

Georgia Bulldogs are thumping Auburn. Not sure I want to see that team in the SEC Championship!

To the Mighty Ducks of Oregon, y'all are going to love New Orleans and the nightlife! Party and drink all night long - everynight, it's a away of life and rite of passage for any team coming to the Superdome to play the BCS NC game. Party hard, y'all have earned it!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Go Ducks....

/Paul


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

OSU Beavers.
The 2006 and 2007 Collegiate Baseball Champions.... and not to mention the 2007 Playmate of the year (even Heff likes his beav's). Go Beav's.

Here's hopin they have an end of the season spoiler left in them.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> OSU Beavers.
> The 2006 and 2007 Collegiate Baseball Champions.... and not to mention the 2007 Playmate of the year (even Heff likes his beav's). Go Beav's.
> 
> Here's hopin they have an end of the season spoiler left in them.


The only way the Beavers are winning that game is if Hef sends all the girls next door and Riley makes them all first string....

/Paul


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> Not only do they win the Iron Bowl, I think both Bama and Auburn should foot the bill for the Ms State team to have one grand night at the Foundry (fancy new men's club in downtown B'ham) and buy all the drinks they can handle!
> 
> Are my eyes failing me are did I read on the small scroll on the tube that both Big 10 Powerhouses lost today, Ohio State and Michigan...woo whoooo!
> 
> ...


Franco, I sure would appreciate it if you would get the name right, it's the FURNACE, Jeez...... there are some single moms that want to kick your azz right now lol


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Cut Franco slack, like many closet 'Bama fans he stuck in the time warp circa of Richard Todd and the _*Brass Rail*_. But all's forgiven with his testimonial for Charlie Hayden--best words he's ever electronically emoted. Though he forgot to mention MSU and Rev. Croom are champions of _*all*_ Alabama--besides Auburn and the Tide, they also hammered poor pitiful UAB. Troy might take 'em, though.

MG


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The Furnace, how could I get that one wrong! Geez, the political hoops that place had to jump through to open was amazing. Chuck, you sure they aren't students working their way through Graduate School? That's what one of them told me!

Mike, I am a Bama fan! I'll bet there isn't an RTFer that has drank more beer at the Houndstooth on the strip than me! I pull for Bama anytime they are not playing the real Tigers, the ones that live in Baton Rouge. I'm not going to hold it against the team or the school because they have Nick Satin as a coach.

I'm delighted to see that LSU is #1 again, having won Saturday night by 40+ points and playing their entire bench.


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

My parents were willing to go to the Rose Bowl in Pasadena but they are not going to go to New Orleans. My Dad spent time there and he disliked it intensely (trying to be pc) he might go but I doubt it. I do not think that he will ever live to see the ducks in the Championship bowl again, he had some major setbacks in health this year and lost a kidney to Cancer and a partial removal of his liver so I doubt he would go because of that. But I know he would be happy to go if he had the chance in Pasadena. My family are all Duck alumni so my sister would get tickets for them for X-mas.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

dixiedog said:


> *We'll see about that this weekend when Mr. Spurrier brings the Gators to his new home.*
> 
> Imposter USC may even be more riled up after a whipping by Ark last weekend.


 
What exactly were we going to see???? I think Mr Spurrier said someing along the lines of "we stunk the place up"


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> What exactly were we going to see???? I think Mr Spurrier said someing along the lines of "we stunk the place up"


And Mr. Spurrier was very right. Go Gators


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I was reading the History of College Football on-line and came across this gem.
Checkout the rivalry at the bottom of the page. Now, that's my idea of a great college football rivalry!

They list the name of the game, the name of the trophy, the teams and when the rivalry started.

NCAA Division I Football Bowl Subdivision

Game Trophy Team Team First Year Final Year 

Apple Cup Apple Cup Washington Washington State 1900 
Arch Rivalry Illinois Missouri 1896 
Army-Navy Game Army Navy 1890 
Backyard Brawl Pittsburgh West Virginia 1895 
Pennsylvania Classic Pittsburgh Penn State 1896 2000 
Battle for the Golden Egg Golden Egg Trophy Mississippi Mississippi State 1901 
Battle for Nevada Fremont Cannon Nevada UNLV 1969 
Battle for the Bones The Bones UAB Memphis 2006 
Battle for the Bell The Bell Marshall Ohio University 2004[1] 
Battle for the Boot Golden Boot Arkansas LSU 1996 
Battle for the Rag Tiger Rag LSU Tulane 1893[2] 
Battle of I-10 Silver Spade New Mexico State UTEP 
Battle of I-25 The Maloof Trophy New Mexico New Mexico State 
Battle of I-75 Peace Pipe Bowling Green Toledo 1980 
Battle of the Brazos Baylor Texas A&M 1899 
Battle of the Brothers Utah Utah State 
Battle of the Palmetto State[3] Clemson South Carolina 1896 
Battle of the Palouse Idaho Washington State 1894 
Battle of Idaho Idaho Boise State 1972 
Battle for the Schwartzwalder Trophy Ben Schwartzwalder Trophy Syracuse West Virginia 1993 
Administaff Bayou Bucket Houston Rice 1971 
Bedlam Series Bedlam Bell Oklahoma Oklahoma State 1900 
Beehive Boot Brigham Young, Utah, Utah State, and Weber State (FCS)
1971 
Big Game The Stanford Axe Stanford California 1892[4] 
Black and Blue Bowl Memphis Southern Miss 1935 
Black Diamond Trophy Virginia Tech West Virginia 1997 2005 
Border Showdown[5] Indian War Drum Kansas Missouri 1891 
Border War Bronze Boot Colorado State Wyoming 
Bowden Bowl Clemson Florida State 1999 
Civil War Oregon Oregon State 1894 
Clean, Old-Fashioned Hate Governor's Cup Georgia Georgia Tech 1893 
Commander in Chief's Trophy Air Force, Army, and Navy
1972 
Commonwealth Cup Virginia Virginia Tech 1996 
Crosstown rivalry Victory Bell UCLA USC 1929 
Cy-Hawk Trophy Iowa Iowa State 1977 
Deep South's Oldest Rivalry Auburn Georgia 1892 
Duel in the Desert Territorial Cup Arizona Arizona State 1899 
Floyd of Rosedale Iowa Minnesota 1935 
Florida Cup Florida, Florida State, and Miami
2002 2004 
Friends of Coal Bowl Governor's Cup West Virginia Marshall 2006 
Governor's Cup Kentucky Louisville 1994 
Governor's Victory Bell Minnesota Penn State 1993 
Heartland Trophy Iowa Wisconsin 2004 
Holy War Baylor TCU 1899 
Holy War Boston College Holy Cross 1896 1986 
Holy War Frank Leahy Memorial Bowl and Ireland Trophy Boston College Notre Dame 1995 
Holy War Brigham Young Utah 1896 
Illibuck Illinois Ohio State 1925 
Iron Bowl James E. Foy, V-ODK Sportsmanship Trophy Alabama Auburn 1893 
Iron Skillet TCU SMU 
Jefferson-Eppes Trophy Florida State Virginia 1995 
Jeweled Shillelagh Notre Dame USC 1926 
Keg of Nails Cincinnati Louisville 1929 
The Kit Carson Rifle Arizona New Mexico 
The Battle of the Land Grants Land Grant Trophy Michigan State Penn State 1993 
Legends Trophy Notre Dame Stanford 
Little Brown Jug Michigan Minnesota 1909 
Little Brown Stein Idaho Montana (FCS) 1903 
Lone Star Showdown Lone Star Showdown trophy[6] Texas Texas A&M 1894 
Megaphone Trophy Michigan State Notre Dame 1949 
Missouri - Nebraska Bell Missouri Nebraska 1927 
Michigan MAC Trophy Central Michigan, Eastern Michigan, and Western Michigan
2005 
Old Brass Spittoon Indiana Michigan State 1950 
Old Oaken Bucket Indiana Purdue 1925 
Old Wagon Wheel Brigham Young Utah State 
Paul Bunyan's Axe Minnesota Wisconsin 1948[7] 
The Battle for the Mitten Paul Bunyan Trophy Michigan Michigan State 1953 
Purdue Cannon Illinois Purdue 1943 
Ram-Falcon Trophy Air Force Colorado State 1980 
Ramnapping Trophy Connecticut Rhode Island (FCS) 1935 2000 
Red River Rivalry[8] Golden Hat (and two others) Oklahoma Texas 1900 
River City Rivalry River City Rivalry trophy Cincinnati Pittsburgh 2005 
Rocky Mountain Showdown Centennial Cup Colorado Colorado State 1893 
Shillelagh Trophy Notre Dame Purdue 1957 
Shula Bowl Don Shula Award Florida Atlantic Florida International 2002 
Slab of Bacon Minnesota Wisconsin 1930 1945 
Steel Tire Akron Youngstown State (FCS) 1995 
South's Oldest Rivalry North Carolina Virginia 1892 
Sunflower Showdown[9] Governor's Cup Kansas Kansas State 1902 
Sunshine Showdown Governor's Cup Florida Florida State 
Sweet Sioux Tomahawk Illinois Northwestern 1945 
Telephone Trophy Iowa State Missouri 1959 
Textile Bowl Clemson North Carolina State 
The Game [10] Ohio State Michigan 1897 
Third Saturday in October Alabama Tennessee 1901 
Third Saturday in September Florida Tennessee 
Tiger-Sooner Peace Pipe Oklahoma Missouri 1929 
Victory Bell Cincinnati Miami (OH) 1888 
Victory Bell Duke North Carolina 1888 
Wagon Wheel Akron Kent State 1946 
War Canoe Trophy Florida Miami 1955 [11] 
The War on I-4 Central Florida South Florida 2005 2008 
The World's Largest Outdoor Cocktail Party[12] Florida Georgia 1912


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

How 'bout those ducks tonight!?!?!? Looks like they're folding up to an unranked Arizona.


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

only because Dixon got injured, Leaf came back and did well. I am still proud of them even though they did lose.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

dixiedog said:


> How 'bout those ducks tonight!?!?!? Looks like they're folding up to an unranked Arizona.


Com'on dixie....if you're going to gloat....at least do it when there isn't a 'season ending' injury to someones best player. I can think of many teams that would have a serious drop in quality of play without their starting QB (Florida for one)....just not that much depth in many cases with scholi limits. 

Of course....it shouldn't have affected their defense though!!!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Well Looks like it could be Big 12 (Kansas or Ok) and the Sec Champ for all the marbels.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> Well Looks like it could be Big 12 (Kansas or Ok) and the Sec Champ for all the marbels.


 
I think us SEC fans will take that match up....BUT IT AINT OVER YET. BTW- who has Kansas played this year? Not a smart ass question, I really have not followed them. Beaten anyone worth anything?


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

It doesn't matter who Kansas has beaten yet. They play MO (who is #5) and if they win then they play OU (#3) and and if they win will be unbeaten. You beat a #5 and a #3 the whole weak schedule arguement doesn't exactly work.

The situation in the Big 12 is a playoff. Whoever wins out (MO, KU, or OU) will be #1 or #2 and be playing in the championship. This is one situation where the BCS can't mess up. Now if LSU drops a game it would still probably be the SEC champion. It would have to get really ugly to let Ohio State back in.

Brian


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I really wanted to see Oregon in the NC game! Up until the injury to their QB, they had clearly demonstrated that they were one of the two best teams in College Football. There is no more important position than QB and great teams can overcome injuries except at that position unless that team has two effective QB's. 

If LSU wins the SEC Championship game, which they should, look for the SEC to win big AGAIN in the BCS/NC game!


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Right now the theory that Kansas hasn't played anyone flies, however if they can beat Missouri and Oklahoma thats two huge wins over top 5 teams and puts that weak schedule arguement to rest.

I predict, for what it's worth...........Kansas gets beat by Missouri next week, Missouri gets beat by Oklahoma in the Big 12 Championship game and plays LSU in the big dance. If Chase Daniels puts big games together against both Kansas and Oklahoma it may give him a good push towards the Heisman with no clear front runner right now and Dixon done for the year.


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

dback said:


> Com'on dixie....if you're going to gloat....at least do it when there isn't a 'season ending' injury to someones best player. I can think of many teams that would have a serious drop in quality of play without their starting QB (Florida for one)....just not that much depth in many cases with scholi limits.
> 
> Of course....it shouldn't have affected their defense though!!!!!


You're right, I didn't know of Dixon's injury until this morning. I only saw the score flash across the screen. I didn't mean to exploit a serious injury like that.

But even without the starting quarterback, Arizona is a pretty sorry team to lose to when you're ranked #2.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

brian breuer said:


> It doesn't matter who Kansas has beaten yet. They play MO (who is #5) and if they win then they play OU (#3) and and if they win will be unbeaten. You beat a #5 and a #3 the whole weak schedule arguement doesn't exactly work.
> 
> 
> Brian


That is a LOT of if's and but's;-) Right now it holds much water because they have not beaten MO or OU. That is why they have to show up and play the game


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

dixiedog said:


> But even without the starting quarterback, Arizona is a pretty sorry team to lose to when you're ranked #2.



I'll agree with that statement....but.....believe it or not, one more win and they are 'bowl eligible'. Their last game is against ASU and I'm going to love crushing their 'hopes'....they have twice kept us out of the Rose Bowl so this would be sweet!!!


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Here's the deal....I'm headed to the 'Lone Star' State for my very first Duck/Goose hunt in 'them thar' parts. While I'm gone I'm leaving the 'Honor and Good Reputation' of the 'Pac 10' in the very capable hands of Paul. Now Paul....don't let these low life SEC fans snow ball you...HEW seems to have more 'facts' at his fingertips than anyone I've ever run into, Gutermuth seems to be blinded by that 'Roll Tide' thingy and KG is .... well....kg. I know you can hold them at 'bay' until I get back.

May all SEC teams lose this weekend 

Almost forgot...badbullgator appears to be fairly level headed but he is from **florida** so watch yourself.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Go Mizzou!! We will beat Kansas and Ok in the Big Twelve Championship and face LSU for the title.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Robert, I hope you're right. But don't forget we (MU) still have to beat K State today. Go Tigers.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

dback said:


> Here's the deal....I'm headed to the 'Lone Star' State for my very first Duck/Goose hunt in 'them thar' parts. While I'm gone I'm leaving the 'Honor and Good Reputation' of the 'Pac 10' in the very capable hands of Paul. Now Paul....don't let these low life SEC fans snow ball you...HEW seems to have more 'facts' at his fingertips than anyone I've ever run into, Gutermuth seems to be blinded by that 'Roll Tide' thingy and KG is .... well....kg. I know you can hold them at 'bay' until I get back.
> 
> May all SEC teams lose this weekend
> 
> Almost forgot...badbullgator appears to be fairly level headed but he is from **florida** so watch yourself.


I feel like a duck with a broken wing out here. How about you taking me to the Lone Star state hunting and make feel better. Besides LSU has secret weapons.....look what it did to these poor innocent girls....

http://bp0.blogger.com/_-Sv2MNQ8TuE/RzTFxsD8iZI/AAAAAAAAAUg/BGyXT_pe8AQ/s1600-h/lsuchicks.jpg

/paul


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

All SEC teams _can't_ lose this weekend, dback....several of them play each other....but, that's just me bein' me.....;-)

Here's the BEST score of the weekend: UL/Monroe 21, Alabama 14!

Next weekend, Auburn and Alabama play for the PRIDE..............

Gotta LOVE it regards, 

kg


----------



## ghak99 (Jun 1, 2007)

The Big 12's about to get ugly! The border war smack talk is at an all time high and Arrowhead is the place to be next weekend!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Besides LSU has secret weapons.....look what it did to these poor innocent girls....
> 
> http://bp0.blogger.com/_-Sv2MNQ8TuE/RzTFxsD8iZI/AAAAAAAAAUg/BGyXT_pe8AQ/s1600-h/lsuchicks.jpg
> 
> /paul


Looks like some dark-eyed Cajun babes!

Can the Vols beat the Wildcats to play in the SEC Championship?

What's happened to Bama, losing 3 in a row? Make that four after next week?
Is Satin's job safe?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Will Alabama be bowl-eligible if they lose to Auburn??????

What a *GREAT* $4 million dollar investment!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Saban will be able to watch all the bowl games at home on one big assed TV, I'll bet!!!!;-)

And what is the deal with Texas Tech???????? They are playing like a team _possessed_ against Oklahoma!!!

(In the first half, at least.....)

kg


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

OK WHO???
Roll Tide


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

badbullgator said:


> OK WHO???
> Roll Tide


All I saw was the highlights but it looked like the Sooners lost the starting QB, doesn't excuse the defense giving up 34 or whatever it was. Strange year.

That opens if up for someone else to play LSU in the big game if Missouri beats Kansas and then loses in the Big 12 Championship.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

K G said:


> Saban will be able to watch all the bowl games at home on one big assed TV, I'll bet!!!!;-)
> 
> kg


Wanna trade Saban for Bill Callahan? I don't see anyone around here who wouldn't go for that.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

& from the conference that gave the Eagles Pete Retzlaff & the Colts Ordell Braase -

3-7 South Dakota State 29 - 10-0 North Dakota State 24 

In NDSU's 10 wins is one over Big 10 doormat MN - Same win as all those Big 10 powerhouse teams get to chalk up!!


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

K G said:


> Will Alabama be bowl-eligible if they lose to Auburn??????
> 
> What a *GREAT* $4 million dollar investment!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


imagine what La Monroe would have done to Rocky Top?  

41-17 regards


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Depends on whether ULM is any better than ULL....

59-7 regards ;-),

kg


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Condolences to Rocky Top's more the order of the day.

That's because the Fulmer Brush Man--as in brushing off yet another axing attempt from UT--has once again done just enough (nipping Vandy by a point) to retain his job. Gotta love having Phee-Haw in the SEC for at least another year, hopefully five or six more. I know Saban does, and not just because he's a charitable sort, handing wins to all the Louisiana teams on the Tide's schedule this year. Shame they couldn't have had La. Tech and La. College and St. Mary's Dominican Convent School (wait a minute, that one's closed now, but probably still would beat Sonnyboy Shula's leftover roster, especially with 'Bama's Quarterback Princess). Anyhow, get in on the fun now...won't last much longer.

MG


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Condolences to Rocky Top's more the order of the day.
> 
> That's because the Fulmer Brush Man--as in brushing off yet another axing attempt from UT--has once again done just enough (nipping Vandy by a point) to retain his job. Gotta love having Phee-Haw in the SEC for at least another year, hopefully five or six more. I know Saban does, and not just because he's a charitable sort, handing wins to all the Louisiana teams on the Tide's schedule this year. Shame they couldn't have had La. Tech and La. College and St. Mary's Dominican Convent School (wait a minute, that one's closed now, but probably still would beat Sonnyboy Shula's leftover roster, especially with 'Bama's Quarterback Princess). Anyhow, get in on the fun now...won't last much longer.
> 
> MG


As I have illustrated in the past, I'm on the list to "Free Philly." You have duly noted that, more than likely, he's bought himself another year (minimum) or three (maximum, the remainder of his contract) to beat Florida and Alabama. However, the game with the Kentucky Wildcats will be no cakewalk as they have demonstrated that, when on task, they can handle teams like LSU, Arkansas, and Vandy. We'll see if Tennessee can hold on to the opportunity to win the SEC East that was handed to them by Georgia and Florida. Losing to Kentucky would hasten the howling that would make Smokey's best cacophony sound like a whimpering puppy.....even if they _do_ beat the 'Cats, the Vols don't have a snowball's chance in Hades against the Bayou Bengals in the SEC Championship game...

With regard to how long the "Low Tide" will last, 'Bama alumni are not known for their patience. 5 losses in a season is _blasphemy_ to the Elephant Men; a loss to Auburn (_*if*_ it happens...;-)) in this coming Saturday's Iron Bowl will start people talkin' about a buyout and make folks wonder if Satan was worth all the hullabaloo.

There's always "next year" for everyone regards, 

kg


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

believe it or not, Saban has no buyout clause in his contract. Bama is like most schools in the SEC, about 10% of it's fanbase are absolute 'fanboys' and have no patience whatsoever and would have the audacity to call for his head. Unfortunately, they sometimes yell the loudest.

While I wish we would have won the last couple of games that we should have won (MSU, LA-M) I'm not going to truly raise an eyebrow until after next year when some of his players are on the field. I expected a rough year, just maybe not rough this past weekend


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

In all fairness to any coach, you have to give them at least two years to turn a program around. Saban was outcoached and his players were outplayed on Saturday when U of La. Monroe had their way with them. They way the Tide played Saturday, ULALA could have beaten them.

Tide shoud go 8-3 next season, which will be an approvement over this season.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

brian breuer said:


> It doesn't matter who Kansas has beaten yet. They play MO (who is #5) and if they win then they play OU (#3) and and if they win will be unbeaten. You beat a #5 and a #3 the whole weak schedule arguement doesn't exactly work.
> 
> Brian


Ok someone please tell me how Kansas is ranked number 2! They have only played 3 teams with a winning record and those teams are do not have winning records by much.
They beat the POWERHOUSE Central Michigan who has a 6-5 record
They Beat Texas A&M with a record of 6-5
They beat Oklahoma State with a record of 6-5
All three teams with a winning record that they beat are one game over .500!!
They have also beat up on powerhouses like
Florida International 0-10 yes that is 0-10
S.E La Tech 3-8
Baylor 3-9
Iowa State 3-9
Toledo 5-6
Nebraska 5-6
Colorado 5-6
K-State 5-6

*They have yet to beat a team with less than 5 losses!!! WTF!!! Their opponents combined records are 44-75!!* How can anyone even talk about a National Championship for a team like this? Really? Even you homers, how in the world can you say this team is even in the same league with LSU? Please. Please, make an argument for them being the national champs or even why they should be allowed in the same stadium with LSU. I am in no way an LSU homer and I will admit to being an SEC fan, but I also promise you this Kansas could not beat Vanderbilt much less any other SEC team out there. Take note that only 2 teams in the SEC have losing records (Vanderbilt and Mississippi). Come on people this ranking is a crack of crap


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Kansas has not played a Top 25 (at gametime) team this year.

ml


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

2-Dogs said:


> Kansas has not played a Top 25 (at gametime) team this year.ml


not yet, due up #4 Mizzou and if they win that one then either #10 Oklahoma or # 13 Texas..........at least let them play out their schedule before condemning them for a "weak" schedule, I think 2 teams in the top 5 speaks well for the Big 12


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> due up #4 Mizzou


Is that the same Mizzou that lost by three TDs last year to Troy or is it a poorer version? That's Troy, which ought to be the Crimson Tide's *favored* opponent in the Heart of Dixie Bowl if there was any NCAA justice. Of course that being the case Kansas would be playing the Pittsburg State Gorillas too in the postseason.

And that's Southwestern La. to you, Franco, and to me and to Andrew Toney--not ULALA or ooh-la-lah. Some respect, please.

And don't discount the possibility that Coach Saban enjoyed a fine cigar in the aftermath defeat Saturday. Gives him all the more impetus to project into Tide uniforms that recruiting class that's already No. 3 in the country this year with a bullet.

MG


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

I am predicting that LSU will win out. Mizz will beat Kansas and then one of the cow teams will beat Mizz for the Big 12. West by-God Virginia will win out and play the Cayennes for the National Championship


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

EdA said:


> not yet, due up #4 Mizzou and if they win that one then either #10 Oklahoma or # 13 Texas..........at least let them play out their schedule before condemning them for a "weak" schedule, I think 2 teams in the top 5 speaks well for the Big 12


That would be Missouri that has also beaten only 3 teams with winning records. I’ll give you that 2 of the three are pretty good (Illinois 9-2 and OK 9-2). 5 of their wins, however, have been against teams with records of 4-7 and 3-8 (Mississippi, W. Mich, Illinois State, Texas Tech, Iowa State). Throw in two 5-6 teams (K State, Nebraska) and their opponents combined record is 57-63 more respectable that Kansas and I would have less of a problem with Missouri being number 2 than Kansas.
LSU on the other hand has played 7 teams with winning records including ranked teams (Va Tech, SC, FL, AL, Auburn and a loss to KY). Only three teams without winning records (Tulane, Mississippi, La Tec). Opponents combined record 66-55. Week in, week out LSU plays a harder schedule and is deserving of number 1. Number two is questionable at best for just about any team out there.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

K G said:


> All SEC teams _can't_ lose this weekend, dback....several of them play each other....but, that's just me bein' me.....;-)
> kg


LOL....ya think! (where the heck is that sarcasm emocon?)


Paul....you should have come. Texans are a pretty friendly bunch and holy crap...do they ever have the geese....plus ESPN football every night. Pretty hard to keep a straight face telling the 'ole lady' how much you missed her after all that.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks like Arizona State is done…..sorry Rich


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

crackerd said:


> And that's Southwestern La. to you, Franco, and to me and to Andrew Toney--not ULALA or ooh-la-lah. Some respect, please.
> 
> MG


Mike, I need to update you. When the La. colleges were consolidated 10 years ago, the U of Southwestern La. had to change their name to U of Louisiana, Lafayette or ULALA. The Ragin Cajuns take on the ULA-Monroe team Saturday at Cajun Field. Yup, those dasterdly, elephant slaying, Saban humbling jauggernauts!

Since one of our stations is the Ragin Cajun's Flagship station and since I can't find anyone to handle this weekend's cooking at our hospitality/tailgate area, I'll be doing the cooking Saturday afternoon. Stuffed pork tenderloin and Boudin pie with carmalized cranberries on top!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> take on the ULA-Monroe team


formerly known as Northeastern La......

and is La Tech still La Tech.........


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> formerly known as Northeastern La......
> 
> and is La Tech still La Tech.........



Yup! But, there is some talk about renaming it the U of Terry Bradshaw P E. There is already the Terry Bradshaw Freeway, they just need to put up an exit sign that reads, "Exit University Of Terry Bardshaw".


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like another big upset could be brewin'. LSU 6-ARK 14 3rd quarter.
TroyW


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Man what a game.....LSU can't hang with the Hogs!

What a GREAT year for college football! Go MIZZOU! ;-)

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

SOOOOOEEEEEEEE

PIG


----------



## ghak99 (Jun 1, 2007)

What a season this has become!


Go MIZZOU!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

So much for LSU's chanches at a National Championship.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Wow....crazy season. My Devils got taken to the 'Wood Shed' last night so misery loves company. Basically one or two games left in the season and we have lots of possibilities as to who will be playing in the NC game. Let the crying begin about who is left out of BCS games.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

12 pack will not cure my sorrows!!!!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

K G said:


> Man what a game.....LSU can't hang with the Hogs!
> 
> What a GREAT year for college football! Go MIZZOU! ;-)
> 
> kg


It's looking good for my Tigers!!
What a crazy & entertaining college season
M I Z


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Two loses, to two SEC teams, both loses in triple overtime, they are still one hell of a team! Every SEC team has gotten up for LSU and played thier best game. Arkansas played their best game of the season, hats off to them. Just hope LSU isn't too down to win the SEC Championship. 

Too bad we don't have a playoff season in College Football. Maybe if the networks would cough up enough dough, that would be the pressure needed to force a change!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

What do Urban Meyer, Les Miles, Steve Spurrier, and Nick Saban have in common (other than being SEC head coaches)..........


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Mike, I need to update you. When the La. colleges were consolidated 10 years ago, the U of Southwestern La. had to change their name to U of Louisiana, Lafayette or ULALA. The Ragin Cajuns take on the ULA-Monroe team Saturday at Cajun Field. Yup, those dasterdly, elephant slaying, Saban humbling jauggernauts!


Franco, I was funnin' on the Ragin Cajuns but how did the school from--(let's hear you pronounce it) Natchitotches--retain its nomenclature as Northwestern (Louisiana) State? Must've been too much a mouthful to put at the end of the name.

As for the question above, don't tell me, um, um--gotta be that they all pale in coaching perspicacity next to John Mackovic.

By the way, you can call his Kansas team overrated and call him over-"ated" but here's a coach to be cuddly about:
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/24/sports/ncaafootball/24kansas.html?ref=todayspaper&pagewanted=all
if he survived his tours of the PA Turnpike, he can survive anything. And forget the nuances of the spread offense, he's mastered roadkill removal and that tops everything.

MG


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> What do Urban Meyer, Les Miles, Steve Spurrier, and Nick Saban have in common (other than being SEC head coaches)..........


Ah, let me guess, they are allergic to pork. As is the Arkansas Swinebacks!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> John Mackovic.


:shock: you had to reach deep into the archives bag for that name, John was a pretty classy guy who enjoyed life, golf, and his wine cellar more than he enjoyed coaching, TAMU loyals were sorry to see him leave UT although MB hasn't done so well against the Ags for the past 2 years ;-)

the coaching merry-go-round continues as head coaching vacancies exist at Nebraska, TAMU, and Michigan, and perhaps Arkansas, as the dominoes fall could Auburn, Tennessee, and LSU all have vacancies too?????


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds like Nebraska is looking at LSU"s defensive coach? This is good Nebraska was close to last in Div 1 in Defense! And the defensive coach for LSU makes things happen!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

keskam said:


> And the defensive coach for LSU makes things happen!!


Wow, old Bo sure made things happen last night when the Razorbacks hung 50 on LSU ;-)


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

EdA said:


> Wow, old Bo sure made things happen last night when the Razorbacks hung 50 on LSU ;-)


Give them a little credit though. D-Mac is the best running back I've ever seen.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Could somebody please get Nebraska to hire Phil Fulmer?

At least offer him the job?

Kentucky has outscored their opponents by a wide margin in the fourth quarter this year. Apparently someone forgot to tell Phil that.....

And as LSU found out, they ain't too shabby in overtime, either.......

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, the blind hog found an acorn.....;-)

I know the Bayou Bengals would rather play Tennessee than Georgia....the only way LSU loses in the SEC championship game is if their first string violates team rules before the game or their bus gets lost on the way to the Georgia Dome.....

kg


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

It was close but Tennessee will be meeting LSU in Atlanta. Wherever my father may be, I'm sure he's cheering.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

K G said:


> if their first string violates team rules before the game


does LSU have "team rules"......


----------



## ajorda12 (Jul 21, 2007)

howbout them vols eeekin it out up in lexington....reminded me of when they went to 6 overtimes with arkansas in the late 90's. On to the SEC championship...so sorry bulldogs maybe next year. Im just glad the gators arent going


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Ed, some do , some don't. Just like other teams.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

K G said:


> Well, the blind hog found an acorn.....;-)
> 
> I know the Bayou Bengals would rather play Tennessee than Georgia....the only way LSU loses in the SEC championship game is if their first string violates team rules before the game or their bus gets lost on the way to the Georgia Dome.....
> 
> kg


I think it will be a very close game. LSU is due for a huge emotional let down after letting the NC slip away. Their Defensive Line is on crutches. Only in the SEC, any team can beat any other team on any given Saturday. Not so true in other conferences.

Hey Ed how 'bout them Aggies? They stomped that team from Austin!


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

K G said:


> Could somebody please get Nebraska to hire Phil Fulmer?
> 
> At least offer him the job?



We thankfully just got rid of one, why would we want another.

Bo was the DC here several years ago, he was the fan favorite to hire when they hired Callahan. He'd be a good choice I think.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Whats up with Dennie(the grass is always greener) Franchione leaving A&M? Has he had a better offer or what?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Didn't he get in trouble publishing some sort of online insider newsletter for A&M fans? Seems like I heard something of the sort today when they showed the news conference after the game where he read his statement and got up and left while the AD was talking.....pretty classy.....

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

It's the Night Of The Tiger!!!!

Auburn leaves Alabama with a 6-6 record and 6 Iron Bowl losses in a row! !

Mizzou leads Kansas by 10 with 7 1/2 mins remaining!

Gotta LOVE college football!

kg


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

WAR EAGLE How about those TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

How 'bout that Quarterback Princess for the Tide? Best offense 'Bama had all night was when the Malinois in the end zone bit an Auburn DB on the hand (on yet another incompletion from the Princess, of course). Bob Gutermuth had to like that play if only for the dogwork. Cheers to Tubby, helluva coach, but it's obvious by now Saban inherited a high school team (thankfully, expulsions await, and wait'll next year). Unless 'Bama gets invited to the Outhouse Back Bowl, about their 10th in a row between Dumbo and Shula. Not to mention, Saban would garner credibility if he paid the $500K Alabama might get for a third-tier bowl out of his own salary just to keep a crappy team home. 

MG


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

6 Times streight! How about that? It's even sweeter than 14/13 (the year that Alabama didn't loose but One and Auburn didn't win but one, but they were the same ones.) Those were the days. I'll never forget Ed Salem's extra point going wide right of the goal posts in B'ham. Roll Tide Howard, Bill
________
Side Effects Of Nexium


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

What do Auburn and the moon both have in common??

They both control the Tide!!!

WAR EAGLE!! What a great game to be at tonight, the student section was rockin' but I must say, I was just a lil bit nervous a few times!!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Even with about 700 yds of some good and bad calls mizzou wins !!!!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

How are your Oregon Ducks looking now?

OVER RATED, DA DA DA DA DA


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> Whats up with Dennie(the grass is always greener) Franchione leaving A&M? Has he had a better offer or what?


It's called a forced resignation, primarily because his 5 year record is barely over .500, his Big 12 record is under .500, his offense is rated 96th and the once proud Wrecking Crew Defense is a shell of it's former self.

He did not recruit well and then inexplicably an "administrative assistant" created an insider e-mail newsletter available to 15 alums for $1200/month where things such as injuries and potential recruits were revealed (both NCAA violations).

When the Athletic Director announced at a press conference in October that "he had embarrassed the university" it was apparent that he would be dismissed.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I guess Kansas proved what I have been saying about them. If any team from that conference deserves to make the BCS it is Missouri. I may be an SEC homer, but I think the fact that at least 8 SEC teams will be playing bowl games and none will be in the national championship speaks volumes about the need for a playoff. I really do not believe that OSU, WVU, or Missouri could beat several of the 2 or more loss SEC teams out there. 
BTW- is there a better football player in college than Tim Tebow?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> . I may be an SEC homer,


acknowledged by all who read these musings ;-)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> BTW- is there a better football player in college than Tim Tebow?


No, there _isn't_. Numbers don't lie.

kg


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

This year really yells for a playoff!!!!!!! I know we all think our regional teams are the best.........K-State....big 12 North door mat....has Auburn beat ......just saying......KU and MU beat K-State soundly at Manhattan......We really need a playoff.....it will really make me mad if OSU backs into the championship game not playing for like two months.....Big Ten teams can you say Appalachian State??? 

Playoff Supporter Regards,

Aaron


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wade said:


> How are your Oregon Ducks looking now?
> 
> OVER RATED, DA DA DA DA DA


Comments by - someone from MN?????????


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How did the Ducks get held to -zero- points against _unranked_ UCLA????? 

kg


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> This year really yells for a playoff!!!!!!! I know we all think our regional teams are the best.........K-State....big 12 North door mat....has Auburn beat ......just saying......KU and MU beat K-State soundly at Manhattan......We really need a playoff.....it will really make me mad if OSU backs into the championship game not playing for like two months.....Big Ten teams can you say Appalachian State???
> 
> Playoff Supporter Regards,
> 
> Aaron


Hey Humbagh!! can you say Mizzou !! Just in case you hadn't noticed, only one team from the BIG 1O played Applalachian State. That was Michigan, which also was beaten by the soon to be BCS Champs! The Ohio State Buckeyes!!!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

The Crimson Tide has won 12 National Football titles,6 for Bear. They will be back at the top!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> The Crimson Tide has won 12 National Football titles,6 for Bear. They will be back at the top!


Like or not Bob, the landscape in college football is very different. Scholarship limits keep programs like Alabama, Michigan, Ohio State, and Texas from locking up the best talent in uncontrolled numbers, the best players leave for the pros with eligibility still remaining, and the top coaches are paid like professional coaches (with similar expectations).

It's a different game and so far Alabama has proved that it does not realize that the era of The Bear has passed.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

roger said:


> Hey Humbagh!! can you say Mizzou !! Just in case you hadn't noticed, only one team from the BIG 1O played Applalachian State. That was Michigan, which also was beaten by the soon to be BCS Champs! The Ohio State Buckeyes!!!


Hey Rodger can you say Illinois??? Who lost to lets see.......oh Missouri.......Michigan....who lost to Appalachian State.....who barely got beat by OSU at the shoe??? OSU has been good in the PAST.....not this year....no need to back into the BCS...play a championship game...instead of taking an early Christmas break.....

Playoff Regards,

Aaron


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm not a big supporter of the Big 10 or Columbus State, but they only have one division and don't need to have a championship game. They should play at least 9 conference games and drop either Youngstown State, Akron, or Kent St.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> The Crimson Tide has won 12 National Football titles,6 for Bear. They will be back at the top!


Reminds me of Jethro Tull song................;-)......or the one made famous by Bob Hope..........."hope" being the operative term! ;-)

kg


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Been gettin your corn from a jar there Rocky Top?  Even when Bear was active we didn't win one every year.

Once Nick cleans up the thugs that his predecessor recruited things will get better. That is one of my biggest gripes, wasting scholarships and roster spots on thugs who wind up sitting on the bench for misconduct. Doesn't matter how good a player is, if he is another Pac Man he isn't worth the $$$ or time.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> Been gettin your corn from a jar there Rocky Top?  Even when Bear was active we didn't win one every year.
> 
> Once *Nick *cleans up the thugs that his predecessor recruited things will get better. That is one of my biggest gripes, wasting scholarships and roster spots on thugs who wind up sitting on the bench for misconduct. Doesn't matter how good a player is, if he is another Pac Man he isn't worth the $$$ or time.


 
Nicky won’t be there long enough to do anything but cause more of a mess. We worked wonders in Miami, they have a perfect record this year


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll bet there's not a 'Bama fan on the _planet_ that thought they'd lose 6 games this year..... 

Maybe that "top 3" recruiting class will help cut that down to 5 next year.....

kg


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll disagree with ya there Keith, realistically I thought we'd lose either 5 or 6, I really thought 5 but that's what I get for thinking. I'm just proud we scored 41 points for one of those precious "W's" this dismal year


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

sometimes a great notion said:


> Gotta Love them Ducks!!!!!! yeeehaawww knew they would beat Trojans onto the Next big Game


Yeah but " How 'bout them Vols!!!!" Yeehaw! Off to the SEC Championship Game...

Actually we saved all those Gator and Bulldog fans all the aggravation of having to sit through another grueling game where there team would end up loosing to LSU anyway.

Go Vols!! Yeehaw!!!!:razz:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

BamaK9 said:


> I'll disagree with ya there Keith, realistically I thought we'd lose either 5 or 6, I really thought 5 but that's what I get for thinking. I'm just proud we scored 41 points for one of those precious "W's" this dismal year


Yeah....that "W" did 'Bama a LOT of good, didn't it! :razz: Too bad Satan couldn't keep 'em motivated enough to beat UL Monroe or Auburn....

At least UT started playing with some pride and a "no quit" attitude. That'll help get past some "lack of talent" issues and win games.

Phil Fulmer is still a goober, though. I saw part of his pre-game "pep talk" yesterday....coulda sworn I was back in high school.....

kg


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

KG:

I just love to stir things up!

I posted here about the Vols just to see what kind of reaction it draws.

Yes my blood runs deep orange..but I wish Fulmer wasn't so luke warm or even tepid. I mean he plays too conservative for even me. I agree with you he's a goober at times, but he knows how to win. I just wish he had a little more personality and flair.

..and when are they going to get another Tee Martin type or Teebow type running and throwing quarterback.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like Texas A&M hired a real football coach in Mike Sherman. Look for the Aggies to get back to winning again. 

Any predictions as to where Houston Nutt will wind up?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Buster Brown said:


> KG:
> 
> I just love to stir things up!
> 
> ...


Look for D.J. Coleman to break out next year....he'll be a red-shirt freshman who played QB on the scout team this year. He's got the brains and physical attributes to play the position. Whether he takes advantage of those talents is up to him.

kg


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> Looks like Texas A&M hired a real football coach in Mike Sherman. Look for the Aggies to get back to winning again.
> 
> Any predictions as to where Houston Nutt will wind up?


it appears to be Ole Miss from what I'm hearing, taking his whole staff as well.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

From a Razorback to a Rebel......

http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/7494348?MSNHPHMA

kg


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Looks like Texas A&M hired a real football coach in Mike Sherman. Look for the Aggies to get back to winning again.


Harpo Marx unavailable, surely you jest, Franco? Sherman, a/k/a The Accountant, was the worst excuse for an NFL coach since Richie Kotite. Remember 4th-and-26? GB fans sure do. But they also ought to remember 4th-and-13-inches--when, with three All-Pros on the OL and the league's leading rusher in Ahman Green, The Accountant...punted. Which set up that 4th and 26. After which he promptly fired his defensive coordinator. Then became GM. Then drafted Ahmad "Extra Burnt Toast" Carroll in the 1st round as an underclassman and used the highest draft pick ever on a punter taking the immortal BJ Sander of Ohio State who lasted about 36 yards. Which is why when The Accountant got axed in GB with a seemingly illustrious .625 winning percentage, interest in him from a league notorious for hiring retreads was limited to the woeful Texans. With whom he promptly took Ahman Green off Green Bay's hands, so I guess we should be grateful The Accountant's still up to his old tricks. A&M may win again, it'll be long after Sherman's March through College Station.

By the way, K_G, you might want to start the Tubby comes home to Mama (Arkansas) rumors now, never know, the SEC domino effect could have Bill Battle back at Tennessee (after Fulmer goes to Nebraska--and starts a football program at Creighton, hah ...)

MG


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

> (after Fulmer goes to Nebraska--and starts a football program at Creighton, hah ...)


LMAO.

There's no way Tubberville bolts to Arkansas. That's the Siberia Lite of SEC football. Somebody shoulda warned the AR faithful to be careful what they wish for...which they'll realize once they have to settle for a JUCO OC to take over.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Harpo Marx unavailable, surely you jest, Franco? Sherman, a/k/a The Accountant, was the worst excuse for an NFL coach since Richie Kotite. Remember 4th-and-26? GB fans sure do. But they also ought to remember 4th-and-13-inches--when, with three All-Pros on the OL and the league's leading rusher in Ahman Green, The Accountant...punted. Which set up that 4th and 26. After which he promptly fired his defensive coordinator. Then became GM. Then drafted Ahmad "Extra Burnt Toast" Carroll in the 1st round as an underclassman and used the highest draft pick ever on a punter taking the immortal BJ Sander of Ohio State who lasted about 36 yards. Which is why when The Accountant got axed in GB with a seemingly illustrious .625 winning percentage, interest in him from a league notorious for hiring retreads was limited to the woeful Texans. With whom he promptly took Ahman Green off Green Bay's hands, so I guess we should be grateful The Accountant's still up to his old tricks. A&M may win again, it'll be long after Sherman's March through College Station.
> 
> MG


Mike, looks like a solid resume to me, especially for the position as the Aggie Headcoach. I think that there has to be a fit for success to happen and this looks like a great fit to me.

From The Dallas Morning News...

"He's a good football coach. Now, the fact that he understands our culture and knows A&M history, that's just icing on the cake." 

Sherman left the school in 1997 to become tight ends coach with the Green Bay Packers. He became the team's head coach in 2000 and led the Packers to five straight winning seasons. The team won NFC North Division in 2002, '03 and '04. 

But Sherman was fired after injuries crippled the team in 2005 and the Packers finished 4-12. 

Sherman landed with the Texans and serves under head coach Gary Kubiak, another former Aggie who played during the early 1980s. 

Also, Sherman got his start as a graduate assistant coach at Pittsburgh in 1981. The Panthers' head coach at the time was Jackie Sherrill, who later went 52-28-1 at A&M from 1982 to '88. 

"Very straight-shooter," Sherrill said. "All the players that have played for him respect him. He doesn't get frustrated or doesn't lose his composure. And he's a really good football coach


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, boy. Jackie Sherrill--just the guy I'd be wanting to quote about somebody's integrity...

"Injuries" didn't cripple GB in 2005, Sherman's ineptitude did. By then the GM job had been taken away from the sulking boob, but not until after he'd signed the immortal Tim Couch to a contract that included a $1 million signing bonus only for Couch never even to make it out of training camp (but keeping the cool mil, of course). Sherman used to boast he never lost games in December--of course, the opponents the last month of the season was the former NFL Least Division, Lions, Vikings, Bears. 

I'd say "Solid resume" is a euphemism for "I never got a second sniff at an NFL head coaching job despite many, many vacancies, because my accounting on the sidelines--and in the front office--spoke for themselves."

Only thing Sherman ever did with any passion was "take on" Warren Sapp after he almost broke Chad Clifton's back with a blind side roll block. I didn't say with passion and competency--looked like Woody Allen going after Mike Tyson, but props to him for that. Plus A&M is getting their bonfire back.

MG


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

What happened to the Duck fans???

An injury or two getting in the way of their pride???

Its Civil War time.... GO BEAVS!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

LSU vs Ohio State for the whole enchalada!

And here I was, thinking that USC would get the nod over LSU for the BCS NC game.
Heck, I was hoping for LSU vs Georgia in the Sugar Bowl.

Like the man said on TV tonight, "LSU played more Top 20 teams than anyone and were undefeated in regulation play. Losing twice in triple overtime by a combined 4 points'!

Geaux TIGERS!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> LSU vs Ohio State for the whole enchalada!
> 
> And here I was, thinking that USC would get the nod over LSU for the BCS NC game.
> Heck, I was hoping for LSU vs Georgia in the Sugar Bowl.
> ...


Congratz to the Tigers for being in the big game. I think the other team should be OU the beat the #1 team in the land this week and are playing better than a lot of teams in the country. The #1 team in the land last week beat Illinois who beat OSU at HOME. OU never lost at home and lost one game without their starting QB. The Big 10 is a weak conference this year, IMHO and do not deserve a team in the BCS championship game. I hope LSU stomps' em by 40.

Booty how does that go??

Geaux Tigers

Aaron


----------



## jburn34 (May 12, 2006)

college football


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Congratz to the Tigers for being in the big game. I think the other team should be OU the beat the #1 team in the land this week and are playing better than a lot of teams in the country. The #1 team in the land last week beat Illinois who beat OSU at HOME. OU never lost at home and lost one game without their starting QB. The Big 10 is a weak conference this year, IMHO and do not deserve a team in the BCS championship game. I hope LSU stomps' em by 40.
> 
> Booty how does that go??
> 
> ...


I agree with the Big 12 being weak this season but, even in their stronger years it is usually Michigan and one other team playing well. I think OSU will have a completely different mind-set than what they had last year when they played Florida. I think they will be a very determined team this time around and better prepared. LSU does have a chance to get a lot of players healthy and I hope Les sends Bo Pelini on his way and turns the Defensive Coordinators job over to one of the assistants. 

A match up of LSU vs OU in the Superdome would be a rematch of the 2003 BCS Championship game. OU only played one or two tough teams this season and I think Georgia would be a more entertaining game for TV viewers.

Look for OU, USC and Georgia to win BIG in their bowls games.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Did I hear that Pellini was taking the head coaching job at Nebraska?

Maybe not........

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

K G said:


> Did I hear that Pellini was taking the head coaching job at Nebraska?
> 
> Maybe not........
> 
> kg


ESPN announced tonight that he had come to terms with Nebraska.
That's why I think he needs to go now. We want a DC that will totally focus on winning the NC, not worrying about who the Cornshuckers are recruiting.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Pelini was introduced yesterday afternoon by AD Tom Osborne as the new head football coach at Nebraska. It's a huge step in the right direction to get Nebraska back to where it was before Steve Pedersen and Bill Callahan tore it down.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Shucks, here I was hoping Lincoln would be Fraudchione's new abode.

Still unforgetting and unforgiving of the 38-6 Orange Bowl thrashing of 'Bama in the '72 Orange Bowl--not that there was a whole lot of insult in getting stomped by the greatest college team of all time regards,

MG


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

One thing going against LSU is that OSU's two top QBs are Boeckman & Schoenhoff. LSU has a strong French presence and we all know that they don't fare well against Germans 

I wasn't surprised by the Okies knocking off Mizz. What doesn't make any sense is Kansas jumping them in the BCS standings. I was really surprised by WVU peeing down their legs against Pitt. They didn't look good even when Pat White was playing. I bet they will bounce back and play well against OK.

If they can't start a playoff system, hopefully at least they can straighten out the bowl alliances which relegate my 20th ranked Bearcats to a crappy Dec 22nd bowl and put Michigan in a New Year's day bowl. grrrrrrr


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

Steve said:


> One thing going against LSU is that OSU's two top QBs are Boeckman & Schoenhoff. LSU has a strong French presence and we all know that they don't fare well against Germans


I believe the strong fench resistance of Ryan Perriloux should pretty much cause the same outcome as it has in the past...with the germans completely bombed out, devastated, humiliated, surrendering en-mass and thier leader hid out in a bunker drinking poison at the end of the game. But that would be about right. Seems like last time they played an SEC team they forgot to show up..or might as well have. 

Oh well what would you expect from a conference that doesn't have a playoff because they are afraid no one would win... 

Ok my job is done here I can move on


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Buster Brown said:


> I believe the strong fench resistance of Ryan Perriloux should pretty much cause the same outcome as it has in the past...with the germans completely bombed out, devastated, humiliated, surrendering en-mass and thier leader hid out in a bunker drinking poison at the end of the game.


Germany's defeat against France in WWII had little to do with the French. They lost due to the Soviets willingness to sacrifice millions of people, British Cryptography, and American's overwhelming material production. 

But let's get back to football


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Know why the streets of Paris are lined with lots of old trees? Deutsche Soldaten don't like to march in the hot sun.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Question for you Florida boys. Lisa Fisher (Sun staff writer) is reporting that Florida has broken a NCAA record by having 12 players arrested in 2007. Is this accurate and if so I would think that Zook and Meyer would have some 'splanin' to do.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

> Is this accurate and if so I would think that Zook and Meyer would have some 'splanin' to do.


LOL. You're a fan of the most NCAA-santioned school in America and you've got one of the sleaziest head coaches that's ever hung a whistle around his neck at the helm now. The Vegas under/over on years until Ericson garners ASU its next santion is 3 years (I've got a C note on the under, btw ). Don't you have bigger fish to fry than to worry about Florida's program? ;-)

A google of Lisa Fisher Sun Staff writer results in nothing (not even a writer by that name). Moreover, I doubt that the NCAA keeps records on that kind of thing. That said, UF has had quite a few players (don't know if it is 12 or not, though) this year do stupid things. Most were minor, a couple were major (crack selling by a kid who was already under suspension and brandishing an AK by another) and the kids got booted. One kid getting arrested is too many. It is an embarrassment to the University, alumni and I'm sure to Meyer.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Ya know HEW.....that's why I started the whole thing off as a question. Even in your quote it says 'Is this accurate' and 'IF so' ... guess you missed that part. I am aware that ASU had troubles in the past....most in the distant past as I can't recall the last one nor what the infractions were for, maybe you can point them out for me. A number of years ago ASU had three players (in seperate incidents) get into trouble in a single year and as I recall the coach at the time was released at the end of the season. We have since had a former player involved in a murder which resulted in a prison sentence. Other than that we have been very lucky not to have had much trouble. (Or at least not to have heard about it). As far as 'bigger fish to fry'....it is a couple of weeks until bowls start....I'm not picking on Florida in particular, I simply don't understand these young men having such a great opportunity in life and screwing it up and I sometimes wonder it coaches are doing all they can to prohibit it. I am fully aware it is tough to keep track of 60+ teens...hell, I only had 4 and that was a full time job.

I'm no techno wizard but if I can figure how to send you links I'll be happy to forward the articles (that you already mentioned) written by Lisa. 

I can only assume that your fasination with Erickson has to do with the 'whippings' he gave Florida while at Miami...(I haven't looked up the record so I don't really know) I do know however that as well versed as you are in College Football that you are fully aware that Ericksons infraction at Miami was for a practice that had been put in place at least since the Jimmy Johnson era and those practices were carried on by staff....but of course you look better by not mentioning that fact. There is the DUI on his record....now there's something you can really ridicule him for as no other head coach drinks or has a DUI. LOL I'll take your C-note...year one is down and Lisa Love has made it plain that if ANY coach has a misstep at this University....there will be onions left to dry on an Apache lodge pole.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Sad day for the Seminole nation if this plays out the way ESPN sports is reporting. FSU and Bowden have always been one of my favorites (sorry HEW and bullgator) http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3159534 I am glad that it isn't ASU or HEW would be on me like 'ugly on an egg'


----------

